
Deploy Grails Applications on Heroku - joshuacc
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2011/12/15/grails/
======
mgkimsal
Sounds great. I may run a couple tests in January, assuming there will be a
couple of small updates to Grails 2.0 in the coming weeks.

BTW, Grails 2.0 was just released today as well :)

<http://blog.springsource.org/2011/12/15/grails-2-0-released/>

------
bootz15
Great news for a great framework and a great PaaS.

------
danielharan
The biggest surprise is finding out people still use that POS framework. Wow.

~~~
prpatel
POS? You must be joking. Not looking to start a framework/platform war, but
Grails is on par with or better than: Ruby on Rails, Django, <insert your
favourite web platform here>

~~~
danielharan
Better by what criterion?

~~~
ravinder
Assuming you have used Grails before, this should get you started on where it
stands today <http://grails.org/doc/2.0.x/guide/introduction.html#whatsNew>

